
The Linux Foundation Announces Project to Advance Real-Time Linux - deng
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2015/10/linux-foundation-announces-project-advance-real-time-linux
======
mattip
That make 6 Linux Foundation Fellows; Linus Torvalds, Greg Kroah-Hartman, Till
Kamppeter, Richard Purdie, Janina Sajka, and now Thomas Gleixner

